# Hardware Gebraucht oder Neu? welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit??



## Happyplace4187 (13. Januar 2011)

Hi
wie der titel schon sagt, möchte ich mal von euch wissen, welche Erfahrungen ihr mit gebrauchten Hardwareteilen aller Art gemacht habt?
und welche Teile sollte man niemals gebraucht kaufen??
mfg


----------



## 4riders_de (13. Januar 2011)

Ich habe bisher eigtl. immer gute Erfahrungen mit Hardwarekauf gemacht, auch gebraucht aus Foren, eBay etc - man muss halt immer das Kleingedruckte lesen. Wenn dabei steht, dass es schon länger nicht mehr getestet worden ist und derjenige keine Funktionsgarantie gibt lass ich die Finger davon - derjenige weiß dann sehr recht, dass das Ding Kaputt ist oder ne Macke hat.

RAM kaufe ich nie gebraucht, der ist halt sehr sensibel..
Festplatten / SPeichermedien kaufe ich wenns geht nur NEU oder mit Gewährleistung.

Man hat im Grunde eh kein RIsiko als Käufer von Gebrauchtwaren, der Verkäufer kann eine Rücknahme nicht ausschließen, wenn der Artikel nicht der Beschreibung entspricht.


----------



## kamiki09 (13. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mir auch schon öfter die Frage gestellt, ob ich was gebrauchtes kaufe.
Allerdings sind die Artikel, die mich interessiert haben meistens für lediglich 20% weniger weg gegangen.
Da stellt man sich schon die Frage, ob das Sinn hat, vor allem wenn mal etwas defekt ist.
Aktuelles Beispiel wären bei mir z.B. die Radeon 6870 Grafikkarten, nur das laß ich doch wohl gebraucht lieber sein


----------



## Kaktus (13. Januar 2011)

Was ich gebraucht nie kaufen würde sind Festplatten auf denen sensible Daten gelagert werden sollen. Optische Laufwerke ebenfalls. Das sind Veschleißteile.

Auch ein No-Go sind Grafikkarten auf denen andere Kühler montiert worden sind. Dabei kann man sehr viel kaputt machen und nicht richtig montiert kann es passieren das die Spawas oder die V-Rams nicht richtig gekühlt werden. Dann merkt man Fehler erst Monate später und steht dann dumm da. Bei Rams ist ebenfalls Vorsicht geboten. Falsch angefasst, etwas grob beim Ein- oder Ausbau behandelt und die sind futsch. Zumal diese auch schnell beim Transport kaputt gehen können wenn nicht gut verpackt wird was leider sehr oft passiert. 

CPUs kann man fast bedenkenlos kaufen. Auch wenn diese Übertaktet wurde, das ist ein Teil das nur schwer kaputt zu bekommen ist. Trotzdem würde ich für CPUs die übertaktet wurden keinen Cent mehr zahlen, gleich wie gut die gelaufen sind. Und eher mehr hinlegen bei jemanden der nur wenig oder gar nicht übertaktet hat. 

Man kann bei allem Glück oder pech haben. Man merkt auch schon oft wie der Verkäufer wirbt oder sich gibt ob man da mehr oder weniger Vertrauen haben kann. Aber eine Garantie gibt es nicht. Und dir sollte immer bewusst sein, das in einem Garantiefall du als Drittkäufer oft dumm da stehst, trotz Rechnung. Denn auf der Rechnung steht der Name des anderen Käufers und wenn es eine Rechnung eines Ladens ist (Kassenbon) musst du zu dem jeweiligen Geschäft oder Zweigstelle.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (13. Januar 2011)

Kommt drauf an für welchen Zweck ....
Fürn Zweitrechner fast nur gebrauchtes, sogar RAM, Graka und HDD, aber die Teile denn meist aus den Bekanntenkreis .....

Fürn Hauptrechner hab ich einige gebrauchte CPUs hier schon gekauft, selbst übertaktete .... laufen alle noch tadellos.
Alle anderen Komponenten sind Neuteile, grade bei der HDD find ich das wichtig, da sollte man nicht sparen, kosten neu nach auch nicht die Welt .....


----------



## Ahab (13. Januar 2011)

Ich kann leider nur eingeschränkt auf Erfahrungen in Bezug auf gebrauchte Hardware zurückblicken, ich habe nur einmal einem guten Freund ein Mainboard abgekauft - ich glaube das läuft daher eher außer Konkurrenz. 

Jedoch, selbiger Freund hat sich damals zu einem recht bestechenden Preis ein DFI Lanparty NF4 Ultra geholt - bei Ebay. Ich weiß nicht ob es gebraucht war oder neuwertig, ich weiß nur noch, dass das Soundmodul der Rückblende gefehlt hatte.  Genauso, wie sämtliches Zubehör. Das hat mich doch recht nachdenklich gestimmt...


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2011)

Also, die allermeisten Leute verkaufen ja einfach Dinge auch gekennzeichnet als "defekt?" oder halt ihre alten Bauteile, weil sie aufrüsten, und warum sollen die alten Teile dann schlecht sein? CPUs, Boards, Grafikkarten haben etliche Jahre Lebensdauer, selbst eine übertaktete Komponente verliert nur selten so viel Lebendauer, dass sie deswegen schon innerhalb von 5 Jahren nach Kauf versagt. 

Man muss halt nur drauf achten, ob der Verkäufer zusichert, dass die bislang immer einwandfrei liefen bzw. nichts drinsteh wie "nicht geprüft" oder so. Klar: Laufwerke verschleissen natürlich, aber ansonsten? neue Paste auf die CPU, Kühler sauber machen - das ist nicht schlechter als nagelneu. RAM, Grafikkarten usw. werden auch nicht schlechter oder gehen kaputt, nur weil man die nach 3 Jahren Betrieb ausbaut oder so. Man muss nur wissen, dass man eben keine Garantie mehr hat, dafür kriegt man die Sachen aber ja auch billiger. 

Ich selber hab schon oft meine alte Hardware verkauft und NIE irgendeine Beschwerde gehabt, aber auch bei nem ehrlichen verkäufer KANN es natürlich passieren, dass die verkaufte Graka dann zufällig 2 Wochen nach dem Verkauf versagt, das wäre dann halt Pech.


Aber Leute, die defekte Dinge verkaufen und das bewußt verschweigen, die gibt es natürlich immer - nur dann hätte man im Streitfall auch Recht. Auch ein "ich habe nicht reingeschrieben, dass es in Ordnung ist" schützt den Verkäufer nicht, lediglich wenn er schreibt "nicht geprüft, ob es noch geht" oder so was, dann ist es das Risiko des Käufers.


----------



## Toby34 (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo 

Ein Freund von mir hat erfahrungen mit gebrauchtpc.de gemacht. Soweit ich weiß war er damit ganz zufrieden. Also empfehelnswert, er hat sich jedoch dort einen Rechner bestellt. Deswegen keine Ahnung, was für teile gut gebraucht sind oder nicht.
Ich persönlich habe mit itsco.de Erfahrungen gemacht. Sind meines Erachtens zuverlässig und und vertrauenswürdig. Weiterer Pluspunkt ist, dass sie echt ehrlich in der Produktbeschreibung sind, also keine Makel verschweigen. Auch zu empfehlen.

Gruß


----------



## Techo (16. Februar 2017)

Toby34 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ein Freund von mir hat erfahrungen mit gebrauchtpc.de gemacht. Soweit ich weiß war er damit ganz zufrieden. Also empfehelnswert, er hat sich jedoch dort einen Rechner bestellt. Deswegen keine Ahnung, was für teile gut gebraucht sind oder nicht.
> Ich persönlich habe mit itsco.de Erfahrungen gemacht. Sind meines Erachtens zuverlässig und und vertrauenswürdig. Weiterer Pluspunkt ist, dass sie echt ehrlich in der Produktbeschreibung sind, also keine Makel verschweigen. Auch zu empfehlen.
> ...



Mein Dad bestellt für die Firma immer refurbished Hardware bei Green IT Solution GmbH (Neue und gebrauchte Netzwerktechnik | Green IT SolutionGreen IT Solution). Top Kundenservice und immer ehrlich in der Produktbeschreibung . Also ich denke, wenn man sich an vertrauensvolle Anbeiter wendet und eine gute Beratung bekommt, kann man mittlerweile so gut wie jedes Teil gebraucht oder am besten eben refurbished kaufen.


----------



## Techo (16. Februar 2017)

Mein Dad bestellt für die Firma immer refurbished Hardware bei Green IT Solution GmbH (Neue und gebrauchte Netzwerktechnik | Green IT SolutionGreen IT Solution). Top Kundenservice und immer ehrlich in der Produktbeschreibung . Also ich denke, wenn man sich an vertrauensvolle Anbeiter wendet und eine gute Beratung bekommt, kann man mittlerweile so gut wie jedes Teil gebraucht oder am besten eben refurbished kaufen.


----------



## Qeathcliff (20. Februar 2017)

Ich habe bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, keine Probleme, allerdings ist der Verkäufer wichtig!
Kaufe nichts von jemand unseriösem, dann dürfte eigentlich nichts schief gehen


----------



## Master451 (26. Februar 2017)

Ich habe den Großteil meiner Hardware gebraucht gekauft, u.a. auch einen gebrauchten PC auf ebay, ansonsten auch gebrauchte Grafikkarten, Prozessoren, einen CPU-Kühler, zuletzt ein Mainboard hier im Forum... Bislang keine Probleme gehabt diesbezüglich, wobei ich schon aufpasse, was man kauft, bei ungeprüften Sachen bin ich immer recht skeptisch, dann lieber etwas mehr geben und was funktionierendes kaufen. Kann natürlich immer sein, dass man dennoch verarscht wird, ist immer das Risiko, zahle u.a. deswegen bevorzugt mit PayPal, dann geht das. Und eben bei seriösen Händlern, wie schon mehrere gesagt haben, wenn einem was komisch vorkommt, dann lieber sein lassen.


----------



## misttian (3. März 2017)

Ich habe inzwischen schon meine 2. Fritzbox gebraucht gekauft, da die Erste veraltet war, sowie einen LAN-Switch.  Das ist inzwischen auch schon wieder 1,5Jahre her und sie tun von Anfang an was sie sollen....
Verkauft habe ich aber schon deutlich mehr: u. a. Laptop, Festplatten (HDD), Ram und diverse PC-Peripherie / Elektronik. Bisher hat gab es immer positives Feedback. Es waren aber auch immer Privatverkäufe.


----------



## D0pefish (26. Juli 2017)

Ich finde es ist immer Ermessenssache. Einen ausgeschlachteten defekten Rechner kann man zBsp. nehmen, wenn das Gehäuse viel mehr wert ist. Da haben einige Verkäufer einfach kein Händchen für und dann kommt ein Dopefish und frisst Hirn. Ich kaufe gern aus Frauenhand, wenn Mama oder die Ex die Hardware ihrer Herrschaften verkloppt. Ich habe vom Amiga bis haste nicht gesehen-OldSchool-Rechner alles gebraucht und mit Vorliebe als defekt erstanden. Vor einigen Jahren habe ich einen völlig unvergilbten staubfreien 1GHz AMD-Rechner mit USB 2 + 1GBit-Ethernet-AddOn-Karte, ISA-Slots (das war der Kaufgrund), Geforce 4800 TI mit VGA, DVI, TV-out u. SVGA-In+Out (also die absolute Luxusklasse) plus diversen Standardkram für 27€ incl Versand geschnappt. Eine Sony Alpha mit ausgezeichnetem Objektiv für nen Fuffi und Splitternacktbildern der Kinder und über 500 wiederherstellbaren Fotos auf der Speicherkarte...!!! (Verkäufer wurde belehrt aber es schien der Frau völlig egal zu sein!!!!!) Ein Sega MS1-RGB war einmal dabei für 'nen 10'er. Die Konsole war defekt weil etwas drin geklappert hat.  Es waren zehn Spiele dabei und zufällig auch par für Sega Megadrive, wo ich doch gerade ein defektes Gerät mit kalter Lötstelle am Netzstecker-Port für fast nix abgestaubt hatte. ^^ Ein Kind hat ein 2-Pfennigstück eingeworfen. Das war's auch schon mit der Reaparatur...leider.  Ich mag es lieber etwas komplizierter, da mich die Reparatur am meisten reizt. Zur Zeit bin ich wieder auf der Jagt und habe mir aus Spaß ein 20€ Limit incl. Versandkosten gesetzt. Dabei waren ein defekter Versandrückläufer eines nicht wirklich benötigten DJ-Mixers mit BlueTooth und MP3-Player für 15€. Keine Ahnung was defekt sein soll...läuft. BT ist mir egal. Das wurde noch nicht getestet. Dann mal wieder ein defekter japanischer 5.1 Receiver für 14€ plus 4,90€ Versand ^^ und heute eine PS3 für 13 € plus Versand. Also ich kann nicht klagen und genieße es, bewusst defekte Dinge zu kaufen. So habe ich mich von "ahnungslos und vollblöd" zu "kann sich reinversetzen, recherchieren bis die Augen wegrollen und gibt nie auf" hochgehangelt. 
Meine R9 290 ist gebraucht (aus einem Mining-Server ) weil es zwei Jahre Händlergarantie gab und 100€ günstiger als neu... pfff! In der Regel kaufe ich aktuelle Hardware logischerweise neu aber ich liebe es die Unerfahrenheit Anderer auszunutzen, wenn es um alte Hardware geht.  Verkauft habe ich gemoddete bzw. optimierte Hardware teilweise hochpreisiger als beim Kauf und es hat sich bisher keiner beschwert bis auf ein Beispiel, wo der Käufer behauptet hat ein Mainboard wäre defekt. Das war eine Rennerei für mich wieder eine passende CPU zu organisieren um dann festzustellen, das Board ist vollkommen i.O. Das nur erwähnt, weil man als Verkäufer bei Ebay in der Regel die Arschkarte zieht, wenn dem Käufer etwas nicht passt. Da sollte man vorsichtig sein. Ich nehme beim Verkauf kein Blatt vor den Mund und kläre die potenziellen Käufer haargenau über die Historie auf und lege IMMER eine Kopie der O-Rechnung mit Vermerk bei. Reparaturen verschenke und tausche ich mit Bedürftigen und bei Notfällen, wenn überhaupt. Die Arbeit kann eh keiner bezahlen. Bisher konnte alles gerettet werden aber ich bin zugegeben nicht gerade der Schnellste. Immer mit der Ruhe!  Was ich nie kaufen würde, wäre eine Nintendo (S)NES oder Atari-Müll. Ich hasse diese Schwachmatenkonsolen, wo 99 von 100 Spielen Kacke sind und völlig überteuert waren! Hab's durch bei Leuten mit einer riesen Spieleauswahl, also die praktische Probe gemacht...gähhn! Dann lieber einen Emu und gut. SEGA!  *duck*


----------

